# She voted for Trump. Now she fears losing the Obamacare plan that saved her life



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2017)

Kathy Watson was anxious about her health coverage even before she woke up gasping for breath last month and drove herself to the emergency room with a flare-up in her heart condition.

After struggling for years without insurance, the 55-year-old former small-business owner — who has battled diabetes, high blood pressure and two cancers —  credits Obamacare with saving her life.

Watson also voted for Donald Trump, believing the businessman would bring change. She dismissed his campaign pledges to scrap the Affordable Care Act as bluster.

Now, as she watches the new president push to kill the law that provided her with a critical lifeline, Watson finds herself among many Trump supporters who must reconcile their votes with worries about the future of their healthcare.

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-obamacare-trump-voter-20170224-story.html


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, doesn't that make you grateful for the NHS. Everybody seems to moan about it, but that story is a cautionary tale for when you start along the privatisation road.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah. 
If the Americans do have Insurance from what I have seen on forum's they interfere with what equipment and drugs can be supplied for Diabetics.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 25, 2017)

Be interesting to know how many more are now deeply regretting their voting decision


----------



## Ditto (Feb 25, 2017)

What was she thinking!? Hope she's okay.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 25, 2017)

Not to mention all others who didn't vote for Trump and now face an uncertain future health wise


----------



## Abi (Feb 26, 2017)

The hatred in some of the replies in the LA times, astounds me
She had to part with her retirement accounts ( does she mean pension?) to pay for medical treatment- before she managed  to get insurance, remortgage her house as well.
No one deserves that ( not even Trump himself if he somehow lost his assets and ability to make more money)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 26, 2017)

Well she voted for it! Crazy


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 26, 2017)

Absolutely, Lucy. Trump was saying he would abolish Obamacare for months before the election. Which bit of that did she not understand?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Absolutely, Lucy. Trump was saying he would abolish Obamacare for months before the election. Which bit of that did she not understand?


Ah, but she was probably confident that, even though Trump would abolish Obamacare, he would fully support The Affordable Care Act, which she knew she was reliant on....!  

I suspect that there will be a lot of people who voted Brexit who will be surprised that jobs and services, inflation and wages have somehow got worse in a year or two's time...


----------



## Amigo (Feb 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Absolutely, Lucy. Trump was saying he would abolish Obamacare for months before the election. Which bit of that did she not understand?



She was clearly dazzled by his overwhelming charm and charisma....it's easily explained!!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Well, doesn't that make you grateful for the NHS. Everybody seems to moan about it, ...


I said it before. I am grateful that the NHS. I'd still like things to be better. For a start, do something about the nonsense we always get from The Government


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 26, 2017)

Always seem to get this. "Well I didn't want That!"


----------



## Amigo (Feb 26, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Always seem to get this. "Well I didn't want That!"



Yes I shout that about Diabetes Ralph!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Yes I shout that about Diabetes Ralph!



I wonder, has anyone ever done a poll, to find out the average length of time you have to have diabetes, before you stop wasting your breath?

Back On Topic - Conversely - look how long it took Obama to get any of that IN - past not only the Ds but also the Rs.  So, you'd kind-of think, oh well whatever he says he wants to do - it will all take ages and might not even be done at all.  You wouldn't, couldn't!! have possibly dreamt he'd be a Dictator not a President.

Here in the UK, things have been said about how it could be a good time for Teresa to call a General Election, on the basis that Labour are falling/have fallen apart at the seams - so we'd all vote Conservative to ensure we got A Government even if it's one we don't agree with.  Frankly - there are so many people so disgusted with what isn't happening with the NHS - I should think an awful lot of people would vote for whoever stands against them - even if their only other choice of candidate is the Monster Raving Looney party!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 26, 2017)

That point is precisely why Scotland wants independence, Jen. The prospect of an eternal Tory/UKIP government fills people with horror, and we can do something about it. It's what is fashionably called the democratic deficit. Although the tories are the largest opposition party in our government, most of them wouldn't be there under a first past the post system.

From the scraps of money that the Westminster government allow out of our total tax, Holyrood spends a third of its money on the health services. All the parties in Scotland care about the NHS.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> That point is precisely why Scotland wants independence, Jen.


What? All of Scotland?

Roll on indyref2. Another once in a lifetime vote. 

Andy

P.s. Being part Scottish, I wish Scotland the best whichever way it votes in the future. It is, after all, an independent nation which chose (ish) to join the union and it can choose to leave. But there is no "them and us" as far as I am concerned. I cannot split myself in two!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 27, 2017)

There is no "them and us" up here either, it's the governments you elect that gets up our nose


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 27, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> There is no "them and us" up here either, it's the governments you elect that gets up our nose


I think you'll find it's governments that we elect. I believe there is still one Scottish conservative MP!

Well, for the moment.

Andy


----------



## trophywench (Feb 28, 2017)

Well like a lot of other votes, some of us didn't vote for the Government we ALL got.  But - we are all stuck with it now for whatever duration it happens to be, whatever.

Mike - rightly or wrongly - I keep thinking I just wish this wasn't happening right now - because of the Queen's age.  Isn't it enough for her to plod through one red box?  Not that I think she's decrepit at all - far from it !


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 28, 2017)

Andy HB said:


> I think you'll find it's governments that we elect. I believe there is still one Scottish conservative MP!
> 
> Well, for the moment.
> 
> Andy


Yes, and that obnoxious little twerp is Scottish Secretary for the reason that he is the only Conservative MP in Scotland. There's only one Labour MP as well. The Scottish parliament has a much greater representation of tories and labour, because of the voting system that was introduced to stop a Labour landslide every election. Sic transit, and all that...


----------



## Nomad (Mar 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I suspect that there will be a lot of people who voted Brexit who will be surprised that jobs and services, inflation and wages have somehow got worse in a year or two's time...



Oh dear Northerner, the times I have quarrelled with friends and others alike, that really is a hot potatoe!  I voted remain.


----------

